# Short antagonist protocol?



## Frindabelle

Hi all,:hugs:
I had my review appointment yesterday 
Consultant was lovely as usual, :thumbup: what he said was that they went steady on the drugs with me as they didn't want to over do it, but as it turns down that my hormone levels are a bit lower then usual and it took a while to get me to the optimum level at egg collection,although I had 9 eggs, 2 were over mature, but they had expected more from me. So he wants to put me on a short protocol IVF, which actually sounds a lot better.
I've got to go back on Friday for a scan to check on a 4cm cyst on the left ovary, if it hasn't changed they'll drain it at egg collection but if it's got bigger I'll have to have another laproscopy to get rid of it. 

I just wondered if anyone was on /had had Short Antagonist protocol?
All being well I should be starting next AF. :dance:

Thanks :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## Gracy 004

Hi frindabelle, yes i am starting short antagonist protocol next cycle as well, depending on when AF arrives it should be around 3 weeks time. How about you?


----------



## Sabine

Currently doing an antagonist protocol as well and it's been easy peasy. Embryo transfer tomorrow....eeek!


----------



## LadyK

Hi all, I did short protocol (although it was called "Flare" not Antagonist but assume it was the same thing, started on CD1 anyway). I had ET today! 2 on board! Yippee!


----------



## LadyK

Oh Frindabelle, just noticed you're at Woking Nuffield! Me too!


----------



## Gracy 004

Good luck lady k and Sabine! very exciting :happydance: Did you both get good/ multiple embryos? Because i am new to all of this does it mean that because of the short antagonist protocol, there is no down regging? Everyone else seems to be sniffing but i havent been told to do this, just will be starting injections on day 2 of next cycle. My doc flatly refused to put two back which is what i wanted, i noticed you have two on board, did you have to fight for that? Sorry for all the questions just trying to find stuff out :wacko:


----------



## LadyK

You don't down reg on the short protocol. Basically the drugs are to boost follice and therefore egg production, so there are more of them for collection and fertilisation. Down regging means switching off your hormones which tricks your body into thinking you're in the menopause, then the drugs switch it back on again. I've not done the long protocol but personally am really pleased I did the short one as much less invasive and stressy I think! It does depend on what's wrong though, if you aren't ovulating then the long protocol should trick your body into ovulating. Because I'm ovulating fine they just needed to boost the number of eggs available to play with! I started injections on CD2, my body responded well, so in fact EC was 2 days earlier than originally planned. I had 8 follicles, 6 eggs, 3 fertilised, but 1 was too poor to put back in or freeze. I think it depends on your age as to how many they put back in, because I am 40 I was allowed 2. Chances of 1 implanting is apparently up to 20% and both implanting is 10%. So not exactly high odds, and I think they are lower the older you are, as they assume that your uterus isn't in top condition ready to receive an embryo! If you have any questions as you go along feel free to ask! When are you due to start?


----------



## brumbar

Hey Ladies! I'm starting on the short protocol next Tuesday ( expecting AF on Monday!)


----------



## Anabanana

Hey all,

I've just done a short protocol IVF (with ICSI), I got some terrible headaches the first couple of days until I upped my water intake. I had to drink about 3 litres a day to combat the side effects... so make sure you all get straight onto the water drinking it really helps.

Ana


----------



## Sabine

Thanks Gracy, had transfer yesterday (2 five day blasts) and have 3 on ice.
I found the protocol great, had no side effects - just lots of peeing from all the water. Would really recommend it. 

I had 12 follicles, 14 eggs retrieved!, 9 fertilised (with ICSI), waited till day 5, and had 5 excellent blasts. My FS puts 2 back as a matter of course, except if the mother to be is in the 'high risk category'.


----------



## Frindabelle

Hi Ladies!

LadyK Mr Riddle is my consultant, lovely lovely man! I ovulate fine I was there friday actually, about 11ish :winkwink: I ovulate fine, thankfully my cyst has gone :happydance: so I'm all go for next AF which should be 10th May, Wishing you all the very best . xxxxx

Gracy, i had 2 put back even though I was told absolutely no way just 1 would be put back but essentially when I went for ET they embryos weren't top grade for just one :cry: 
good luck to you all waiting to start etc
xxxxx


----------



## LadyK

Hi Frindabelle! I think I've seen all the Consultants at Woking now! My consultant is Mr Curtis, but my EC was with Mr Brook and my ET was with Mr Riddle! All lovely! So this is your second IVF attempt coming up then? Well good luck! I was there at 1230pm last Friday so we just missed each other! I'm hoping to be ringing them with good news on 7th May!


----------



## brumbar

ooooops posted twice!


----------



## brumbar

Hey ladies! I just started 150 iu gonal-F today - cd2!how many doses did you guys use? They only gave me 6 - or 1 900iu pen! 
I'm also getting two embies put back, i tried to push for one as i'm quite small, but my consultant said 2- better odds! Soooo.... I accepted! According to the clinic I'm still young-ish (32) and their success rate is 51.5% per ET for my age group. Fingers x-ed!

When were you ECs- what cd? I'm planning to pull a sickie, so need to plan my calendar! 
Thanks for the water tip Anabanana! I'm off to get a glass! 
Any other tips? anny advice is much appreciated! 
Good luck to all in the tww! Lots and lots of sticky babydust!


----------



## Anabanana

Hey

They gave me 6 doses at the start too, and then after the scan gave me more! I think I ended up doing about 11 days of stimming.

The only other tip I can think of right now is to have some elastic waisted pants (I had some trackkie pants I lived in),,, I've only just been able to get back into my jeans about 4 weeks after EC. I got really bloated and sore.

A


----------



## Gracy 004

Thanks for the tip anabanana i was wondering about that. Was the change in size noticable? The last thing i want is people coming up and asking me whether i am pregnant... would be emabarrassing:blush:


----------



## brumbar

ladies, I just had my day 5 follie scan - after 3 doeses of gonal f 150, and I have about 8 follies measuring between 5 and 9 mm...is this normal? am I gonna grow more until EC....my second scan is on sunday, this is when they'll probably add cetrotide...
really confused?


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey guys, late to the party as usual! I started a thread about flare protocol but nobody replied then reading on hear i realise its the short protocol you are all on! I have had a failed icsi cycle on the long protocol but after my review on Fri, i am hopefully starting the short next period (around 18th May)

Good luck to everyone - do you know much about success rates this way?


----------



## Anabanana

Hi Angel,

My FS said they were doing a short protocol the second time because it took me a long time to respond on the long protocol. He said the results were similar between the protocols? 

On the short protocol I got heaps more mature eggs (which is good), but the perfect blast they transferred didn't stick (very sad about that), but, I've got 11 frozen blasts so am still hopeful.

Gracy - I don't think anyone else noticed that I'd stopped wearing my jeans for a couple of weeks. I just wore skirts to work instead. At home everyone new what was going on so I could walk around holding my tummy and groaning haha.


----------



## Anabanana

Hi Brumbar, 

I'm not sure about the answer to your question. I always seemed to lose my ability to ask questions when I was getting scanned. They'd say things and I'd just say OK. 

8 follies all around the same size sound pretty good though. One of the things they really want is for them to be maturing and about the same size. I think they don't count on the smaller ones maturing?


----------



## brumbar

ANGEL223 said:


> Hey guy, late to the party as ususal! I started a thread about flare protocol but nobody replied then reading on hear i realise its the short protocol you are all on! I have had a failed icsi cycle on the long protocol but after my review on Fri, i am hopefully starting the short next period (around 18th May)
> 
> Good luck to everyone - do you know much about success rates this way?

this is the only place I've seen info on this hun....hope it helps
https://www.advancedfertility.com/ivf-low-response.htm


----------



## Frindabelle

Anabanana said:


> Hi Angel,
> 
> My FS said they were doing a short protocol the second time because it took me a long time to respond on the long protocol. He said the results were similar between the protocols?
> 
> On the short protocol I got heaps more mature eggs (which is good), but the perfect blast they transferred didn't stick (very sad about that), but, I've got 11 frozen blasts so am still hopeful.
> 
> Gracy - I don't think anyone else noticed that I'd stopped wearing my jeans for a couple of weeks. I just wore skirts to work instead. At home everyone new what was going on so I could walk around holding my tummy and groaning haha.

I 'think' thats what they are doing to me, I don't think the eggs were mature enough last cycle.
Thank you so much for your replies ladies, just waitign for AF to turn up!!
xx


----------



## Greta

Hi there, I am pleased this was posted, although I am trying to understand it still. I did IVF on the long protocol in March which resulted in six eggs and no fertilization. 

It was horrible! I am going to start ICSI next month and have been told it will be a short protocol with Menapur 300 (four vials) and Cetrotide GNRG atogonist. I have a new specialist. I liked the last one, but this one has given me fresh hope. 

Good luck everyone. xxx :dust:


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, I'll be having the short protocol in June. I'm glad to hear there are more shorties out there. I was getting worried that everyone seemed to be going long and sniffing lol
xx


----------



## Frindabelle

Welcome to the shorty gang hun! I'm waiting for my blimming AF to arrive!! hurry up would ya!! 
xxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

Thank you. June just seems such I along way off though. I've been trying to work my dates out etc cos my AF is going to be brought on by tablets but I can not remember how long after you stop taking the tablets AF shows up

x


----------



## brumbar

once AF arrives it's pretty much intense! 10-11 days of stabbing and lots of progesterone to follow:0


----------

